# Mythic Earth House Rules



## Gunpowder_Treasoner (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello all.  Not sure if these forums are still active or not, but I was told this was the place to go for advice about of EoM, so here I am with a simple question: are the house rules that I've come up with balanced?  This is kind of a massive post, and I really am sorry for the inconvience that will undoubtadly cause, but I just want to make sure everything I've come up with thus far isn't broken or anything.

I’ve left the magic skills largely unchanged, save for rolling Summon and Create into 1 skill, converting a few spells and powers from d20 Modern’s FX section under the appropriate skill, made a few name changes, and eliminated the ability score enhancements under Cure, Move and Charm, replacing them all with a enhancement under Transform that affects all 6 ability scores.

*Attack:* Scourging 

*Charm:* Ruling

*Create: * Making (metacreation)

*Cure: * Weaving

*Defend: * Warding

*Divine: * Seeking

*Illusion: * Seeming

*Move: * Quickening

*Summon: * Making (conjuration)

*Transform: * Shaping

*Other Flavor Changes:*

*Spontaneous Magic: * Creative Thaumaturgy

*Ritual Spell: * Invocation

*Signature Spell:* Evocation

*Additional Movement Enhancements (Move, Teleport, Flight, Haste, Incorporeality): * Quantum Tunneling

*Spellcasting Penalty:* Ravaging

*Mishaps:* Backlash

*Fae: * An elemental spirit; usually an incarnation of a singular aspect of nature (also known as the “Great Ones”).  

*Farspawn:* My term for all the dark gods, hideous aliens, and twisted monsters taken from the Cthulhu Mythos

*Methuselah: * The technical name for wizards in my setting.

*New Spell Enhancements:*

_Scourging (Affliction):_
*• Hex (+5): * You place a minor curse on the affected creature, imposing a -2 penalty to one ability score and a -1 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks.  For each 3 additional spell levels, you may double the penalties imposed by the hex.

*Warding:*
_• Circle of Protection (+3): _ Choose one type of supernatural entity (anathema, incarna, goblin, og-de, or undead).  First, for the spell’s duration, creatures of the selected type whose hit dice does not exceed the spell’s total level may not make any kind of physical contact with the warded creature or object, nor can they cross areas warded by this spell.

Second, the barrier blocks any attempt to possess the warded creature (by a Possessing Spirit, for example) or to exercise mental control over the creature (including enchantment (charm) effects and enchantment (compulsion) effects that grant the caster ongoing control over the subject, such as dominate). The protection does not prevent such effects from targeting the protected creature, but it suppresses the effect for the duration of the protection from evil effect. If the warding effect ends before the effect granting mental control does, the would-be controller would then be able to mentally command the controlled creature. Likewise, the barrier keeps out a possessing life force but does not expel one if it is in place before the spell is cast.  For each additional spell level, you may hedge out creatures with higher hit dice. 

*Weaving:*
_• Heal, Lesser (+4):_ Affected creatures heal 1d6 points of damage.  For each 2 additional spell levels, you may heal an additional die of damage (for a maximum of 4d6 at 10th level).

*Shaping:*
*• Transhuman Potential (varies): * You gain an enhancement bonus to any one of your six ability scores for the duration of the spell.

Spell Level	Bonus
+3	+2
+5	+4
+7	+6
+10	+8
+13	+10
+16	+12
+20	+14

*Quickening:*
My setting has 6 distinct dimensions which mages may travel through:

*Arcadia (Teleport Spell Level: +9): * The Dreamlands; a twisted, dark reflection of Terra filled with wandering ghosts, malicious Fae, and horrific farspawn.
*
Asgard (Teleport Spell Level: +10):* The shining homeland of the Fae (analogous to the High Fantasy Gaia)

*Astral Plane (Teleport Spell Level: +11):* The spiritual realm that correlates to the vast void of outerspace, wherein distance and time are radically different from the Prime Material Plane (effectively enabling FTL travel)

*Immateria (Teleport Spell Level: +6):* Dimensional pockets scattred thoughout the land that serve as strongholds of power and places of sanctuary to mages.  It is the easiest realm to gain acces to, but it can be found only in certain cities, buildings, and rooms, and is usually no larger that a large warehouse to a small city.

*Stygia (Teleport Spell Level: +10):* The serene land of the dead, where mortal souls journey to receive judgment or be granted rest (depending on how much of a jerk they were in life) before being reincarnated.

*Terra (Teleport Spell Level: +4):* The human world, also known as the Prime Material Plane.  

*Spell Failure and Drawbacks:*
Margin of Success or Failure Effect
+20 or greater Spell is cast successfully, gain 1 aether
0 to +19 Spell is cast successfully
-1 to -5 Spell is cast successfully, lose 1 aether, ravaging
-6 to -10 Spell fails, lose 1 aether, ravaging
-11 to -20 Spell fails, lose 2 Aether, backlash, flux

*Spell Component: * Mages in my setting have the option of using any one of the following components to cast their spells. Only one of the components is needed to successfully cast a spell, chosen before the spell is cast. Should a mage ever attempt to cast a spell with out a component, she suffers a -4 penalty to the spellcasting check and must succeed at a Will save (DC 15), or take 2 points of Wisdom damage from the strain channeling unfocused magical energies puts on her mind.

_Verbal: _ To cast a spell with a verbal component, a character must speak in a firm voice. If the character cannot speak, he or she can’t cast such a spell. A spellcaster who has been deafened has a 20% chance to spoil any spell he or she tries to cast if that spell has a verbal component.

_Somatic:_ To cast a spell with a somatic component, a character must gesture freely with at least one hand. A character can’t cast a spell that has a somatic component while bound, grappled, or with both hands full or occupied. 

_Material: _ A material component can be any object, weapon, device or a small amount of some substance that the caster must have on hand. Unless otherwise specified, any material component may be used multiple times without detriment to the object. Wands and staves are treated as universal material components all mages can use. Internal implants may not be used as a material component.

_Symbolic: _ A symbolic component can be magical symbols or runes of any size or complexity that can be inscribed on any surface (wood, paper, flesh, etc.). As long as the caster remains within five feet of her symbols, she may continue to cast spells. Symbols inscribed in tattoo form are good for 15 spells; afterward, the tattoo fades into nothingness and becomes useless.
*NOTE:* I know this is very diffrent from the standard d20 spellcasting rules, but I feel by allowing the player to choose the spell component, it encourages creativity and adds a small level of personalization to their character. Naturally, with this option, the Silent/Still Spell feats are rendered moot, but I've always though that both feats are entirely useless anyway.

*Saving Throw DC: * The saving throw DC to resist spells is equal to 10 + ½ the spell’s level + the mage’s Wisdom modifier.  Magic in my setting is influenced by insight and willpower, not force of personality or uncontrolled emotions.

*Aether: * You may have an amount of aether equal to your Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma modifier plus your Constitution modifier (referred to as “spiritus”). Under normal circumstances, you do not have to spend aether to cast spells; as long as you have at least 1 point of aether left in your body, you may continue to cast spells. You lose aether only when you botch a spell, or when you spend it on a aether consuming action. 
Your inner Numina (a divine wellspring of aether that lies within the souls of all mortals) produces fresh aether for every 8 hours you go without performing any manner of magical feat (this includes all invocations, and thaumaturgic spells). Aether may also be collected from a Leyline (a natural “wellspring” of aether) with a successful Concentration check (DC 20) while in the presence of an active leyline. You may harvest a single point of aether by succeeding at a Concentration check (DC 25) while standing in the presence of a raging storm of the rising sun (only 1 point of aether per day can be collected in this way). You may only hold an amount of aether equal to your spiritus; all excess aether will simply be wasted and evenly dispersed to the surrounding environment.
You may continue to cast spells without mana by taking a single point of Flux for each spellcasting attempt.

*Flux: * Whenever a mage horribly botches a spellcasting check, he begins to amass Flux, a terrible anti-magic entity that forms in the wake of a violent ravaging that creates fragments of corrupted aether within the mages body. Every point of flux a mage amasses imposes a -1 penalty to spellcasting checks for a number of days equal to half the spell’s level, and deals an amount of lethal damage equal to the spell’s total level. Damage inflicted by flux cannot be healed magically in any way; it must heal naturally. Flux will disappear after a number of days equal to half the spells originally level, though you may spend 2 aether to alleviate a single point of Flux. 
Should a mage ever amount 10 points of flux, he must succeed at a Will save (DC 10 + current ravaging penalties + total flux) or die horribly in a savage eruption of wild magical energies. Even if on a success, the mage still takes 5d6 points of fire damage, 2d4 points of ability drain to all ability scores, and permanently loses the ability to cast spells.

I’ve decided to apply to all Mage characters in my setting, as the mythos I'm using sets them apart from normal humans. The template is acquired either by the character undergoing the Ritual of Revelation or by being a descentent of a powerful wizard (both of which are primarily role-playing elements). It's based primarily off of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files, along with influences from Earthsea and a few other wizardly works of liturature.

“Methuselah” is an acquired template that may be added to any human (referred to hereafter as the “base creature”). It retains all of the base creature’s statistics and special qualities except noted as here.

*Type: * Add the “Methuselah” sub-type.
*Special Qualities: * A methuselah retains all of the base creature’s special qualities in addition to the following:

_• Body of the Sanctioned (Ex):_ Methuselah are immune to all forms of disease (including supernatural afflictions such as lycanthropy, vampirism, mummy rot, etc.) and suffer no ill effects from exposure to radiation, in addition to benefiting from a +4 racial bonus to Fortitude saves made to resist poison. A Methuselah’s massive damage threshold is equal to 1.5 x his Constitution score. Methuselah have an average lifespan of 500 years, and do not physically age over the course of their long lives, thus exempting them from age related penalties.
_•Refinement (Su): _ You may spend aether to activate a Refinement (described below), supernatural blessings that give the Methuselah a distinct edge over their many foes.
_• Rapid Metabolism (Ex):_ Methuselah naturally heal a number of hit points per day equal to double the standard rate and treat any Ability Drain as temporary Ability Damage. Damaged ability points recover at the standard rate. Methuselah do not require rest to recover lost hit or ability points. If treated successfully by someone with the Treat Injury Skill, the methuselah regains double the standard amount of hit points.
_• Cantrips (Su):_ All Methuselah gain the following spells as spell like abilities (with a caster level equal to your total character levels): at will—_arcane graffiti, detect magical aura, light, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, read magic._

*Feats: * Methuselah receive the “Improved Damage Threshold” feat for free.
*Skills: * Methuselah receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot checks. A Methuselah that merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if he were actively looking for the door. Regardless of what class they are advancing in, Methuselah always treat Knowledge (theology and philosophy) and Knowledge (arcane lore) as class skills.

*Refinements:*
*Regeneration * (3 aether; Full round action): You instantly benefit from your “Rapid Metabolism.” Regardless of how much aether you spend, can benefit from only 3 uses of Rapid Metabolism per day. 

*Blood of the Sanctioned (2 aether; free action): * Your blood becomes infused with raging aether, making it toxic to any creature that dares sink it’s fangs into your flesh. For a number of rounds equal to half your caster level (rounded down), any creature that makes a bite attack against you suffers 2d4 points of damage.

*Purify Numina (2 aether; standard action): * You may remove a single point of Flux

*Supernatural Grace (2 aether; free action):* You receive a +4 racial bonus to any save until the beginning of your next turn or you may choose to add a +4 insight bonus to defense for one round.

*Repletion (1 aether; standard action):* You may go 24 hours without food or water.

*Flare (1 ather; standard action):* By taking 5 points of non-lethal damage, you receive a +1 bonus to all spellcasting checks for a number of rounds equal to half your caster level. By taking 2 point of Constitution damage, the bonus increases to +2. The bonuses (and health sacrifices) are doubled for each additional point of aether you spend.
*
New Traditions:*

*Goetia [Tradition]*
You believe that by making pacts with demonic entities, you gain the power to make all your dark desires a reality.
*Benefit: * You gain the Lore Making, Ruling, Scourging, and Seeming as class skills, and receive a +2 bonus to Making (conjuration) spellcasting checks made to summon evil outsiders. Your Scourging spells deal death damage. Once per day, you may invoke an “Eldritch Rage,” gaining a +2 bonus to any Lore of your choice and a +1 bonus to your effective caster level for a number of rounds equal to half your caster level. This process is taxing however; you are fatigued at the end of the Rage, lose 1 aether, suffer a ravaging, and cannot recover lost hit points for a number of minutes equal to the spell’s level.
Rituals: You must pledge a favor to some evil entity. The extent of the favor depends on the level of the spell you cast, but limitations are very vague. If the entity calls upon the favor and you refuse, you will incite its enmity, and possibly its wrath.
Backlash: You become possessed by a demon for the spell’s intended duration, and the demon tries to cause as much suffering as it can.
*Special:* Needless to say, when you finally die, your demonic patron calls dibs on your soul…

*Quantum Magic [Tradition]*
You believe you posses the power to bend and twist time and space to your whim.
*Prerequisite: * Knowledge (physical science) 4 ranks
*Benefit: * You gain the Lore of Making, Quickening, and Seeking as class skills, and receive a +2 bonus to Quickening spellcasting checks. You choose two areas of Quantum Tunneling – flight, haste, incorporeality, or teleportation – as if you had taken the Movement Specialization feat.
*Rituals: * You must spend at least one minute inscribing elaborate mathematical theorems and equations to coordinate the energies you indent to summon, requiring a Knowledge (physical sciences) check equal to 5+ the spell’s level.
*Backlash:* ? 

*Scourge [Tradition]*
You believe you have mastered the magics of destruction, and may lay waste to all that stands in your way.
*Benefit:* You gain the Lore of Scourging as a class skill and receive a +2 bonus to Scourging checks that do not have enhanced damage or enchant weapon enhancements. All of your Scourging spells that deal direct damage deal an extra +1d6 points of damage and benefit from a +1 bonus to the save DC. If you spend one full round focusing your power before casting your Scourging spell, the bonus increases by +1 for each round you do nothing but focus, to a maximum of +8. 
*Rituals: * There are no rituals for this round.
*Backlash: * You suffer “spellburn,”and take lethal damage equal to the spell’s level. 

*Shapeshifter [Tradition]*
You believe you possess the power to sculpt your body into whatever shape you desire.
*Benefit: * You gain the Lore of Shaping and Weaving as class skills, and receive a +2 bonus to Shaping and Weaving spellcasting checks that affect only you. As soon as you take this feat and at every three levels after, you may choose a Shaping evocation that affects only you to be your “co-essence,” allowing you to cast that evocation as a swift action.
*Rituals: * All those involved in the ritual must be pure of mind, effectively sublimating their egos to make the acceptance of change flow seamlessly. Those whose minds are not pure must make a Concentration check (DC 20) to keep a clear mind for the duration of the ritual.
*Backlash: * You fluctuate between different forms wildly, taking damage equal to the spell’s level and 2 points of Constitution damage.

...and this one by combing aspects of Freed Mind and Telepath:

*Psychonaut [Tradition]*
You believe you possess potent psychic powers that allow you to reshape reality with but a mere thought.
*Benefit: * You gain the Lore of Quickening, Ruling, Seeking, and Seeming class skills and receive a +2 bonus to Ruling spellcasting checks. While you are magically focused, you are always aware of any sentient minds within 30 ft. of you, even if you cannot see the creature. You gain no actual insight into the thoughts of that mind, nor of its location, merely that it is present.

And the changes I've made to existing Traditions: 

I've removed Anime-ism, Squirrelomancy, Spanish Inquisitor, and Witchcraft traditions, while adding in Wild Spellcraft, Magefire and Unity Song from the fantasy section. I’m considering adding in a variant of Singing Blade wherein the ability to cast a signature spell/evocation as a swift action applies to both melee weapons and ranged weapons (specifically firearms).

*Elder Mysteries:* Alienism
*Animism: * Unchanged
*Christian Healer/Magus: * I've combined these two Traditions into 1 simply labeled "Theurgy," which may be based in any religion the player chooses (though it’s geared towards Kabbalah, Enochian Magic, and Theosophy).
*Wuxia Sorcery/Norse Runecasting: * combined into "War Mage," with the need for a bag of runes removed.
*Wild Spellcraft*: Chaos Magic
*Classic Fey: * Fey Witchcraft
*Hoodoo: * Unchanged
*Dreamtime: * Shamanism
*Blood Magic: * Hemomancy
*Kabbalistic Alchemy: * Hermeticism
*Stage Magic: * Mesmerism
*Necromancy: * Unchanged
*Technomancy: * Unchanged
*Voodoo: * Unchanged
*Psychic Sensitive: * Oracle; I've remade this tradition into a "magic" one and not a "psychic" tradition, eliminating the need for magic focus to cast spells from this tradition.
*Wicca:* Paganism; a stretch I know, but I am trying to incoperate broad spectrum traditions to cover all the real life occult beliefs.

I've also re-worked the source of magic, as I just plain don't like the idea of mages having to bond themselves to an outside entity for power, favoring a inner wellspring of power that is theirs and theirs alone. Their Numina, and the aether it produces, is the source of their power, and requires only that the mage undergo the Revelation (a ritual preformed by another that awakens the Numina within the soul of the one deemed worthy enough to enter the ranks of the Methuselah) or that they be a descendent of a member of the ancient Kingdoms Of Sorcery (the Hyperborean Empire, the Free Peoples of Mu, and the Atlantean Theocracy) to become active.

I'll keep my explanation of how magic works brief and too the point: throughout everything in the Universe flows mana, an impersonal force that constitutes the divine, spiritual aspect of Creation. Beings that harbor aether, purified mana that is formed only in leylines and the Numina of mortal souls, can reach out and manipulate the unseen currents of mana in various capacities and techniques, referred to as the Lores of Nine. At the height of the Kingdoms of Sorcery, mages had absolute control over magic, and could reshape reality with but a thought. Since the Kingdom's fall, mages now must implement a mix of belief, magical tools, spellcasting techniques (represented in game terms by the Tradition feats and spell components). As some of the secrets of the Kingdoms of Sorcery managed to survive it's cataclysmic collapse, mages in my setting have a keener understanding of magic, and as such, the base spellcasting DC is equal to 8 + the spell's level.

The campaign premise I have is the goodly wizards of the Tetragrammaton organization and their motley allies (various alien species such as the Fraal and the Great Race of Yith, benevolent fairies, mortals aware of the supernatural, reformed vampires and werewolves) protect the people of earth, blinded to the supernatural by a mix of the Twilight (I'll explain later, posted too much already) and Disbelief (please note that disbelief in no way affects how magic works, only how it is perceived; as belief is not the true source of magic, and disbelief itself is a cruel lie people believe to protect their minds from the bleak truth of the universe), from nightmarish horrors spoken of in the tales of Lovecraft, scheming demons, psychotic warlocks (evil wizards corrupted by their own power), the living dead, savage monsters left from ages past, and the ever warring Fae.

How does all that sound?


----------



## Happy Funball (Dec 9, 2006)

Damn, Gunpowder.  This is all great.  Sorry I missed it for so long.

I am definitely taking all this for a closer look.


----------



## GuesssWho (Dec 18, 2006)

*Farspawn*

Considering that LoM has a falf-farspawn template, I'm surprised that no one else had seen this sooner . . .


----------



## Gunpowder_Treasoner (Dec 18, 2006)

Lol, it can't be helped: Lovecraft didn't exactly have a borad difinition term that could be applied to the creatures of his insane imagination.


----------

